# guzmania



## mossy oak (Sep 6, 2005)

plant experts needed. I am looking for a grassy looking brom. Tank is 42" tall and 30"wide with a depth of 24". I am looking for something that is all green, preferably on the medium to large size? any suggestions?


----------



## Jermicide (Nov 2, 2009)

you wanting a type of tillandsia perhaps?


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Go here Bromeliad Photo Index - FCBS to pick out what you like. I love this site, it has pics of every or nearly every brom including the hybrids.
J


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

I'd recommend this if you're looking for grassy... when I first saw it I thought it was a grass.
That's my review on there, so I won't type out too much more.

Pitcairnia flammea - Small Growing Bromeliads - Josh's Frogs

Here's another pic:


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

_*Vriesea correia-araujoi*_ is another small growing species that looks right.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Here's the plant Harry is writing about.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Yep, one of my favorite bromes but mine died on me a few years back and I haven't replaced it.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

I've got a few different "grassy" broms. I don't know the names of them for sure, but I have tags that came with them so if anyone wants to guess I should be able to confirm.










This one is great, they stay pretty small and pup like crazy. They get hot pink blooms:


















This one is pretty neat too


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

We've got guzmanias in stock... All green with lav/pink/purple flowers...

The ones we have won't out grow your tank either. 

New England Herpetoculture - Bromeliads

Otherwise there are hundreds of tillandsias that fit that description, too. The link Jason posted is really useful in identifying a species.


----------



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

I think some of the Billbergia like the common Billbergia nutans are grassy looking, and they have crazy flowers.


----------



## mossy oak (Sep 6, 2005)

thanks for the help. Here is a pic of what i am looking for. This is not a guzmania but an aechmea. Grassy was the wrong term to use. Any ideas where to find these. I plan on putting pums in this viv.

http://www.plantlife.ie/shop/images/Aechmea Blue Rain.jpg


----------

